# fixed gear cx commuter build. motobecane uno



## weather (Feb 6, 2004)

built this bike to replace my stolen commuter. the goal is to have a simple reliable bike to commute with and ride mild trails for fun. it's a fixed gear despite the brakes. mustache handlebar from benscycle, mini-v's for the panic stops. 

the frame, fork and headset is a set from biksdirect. the frame is apparently not designed for proper CXing evidenced by the under toptube cable stops. compared to my other CX bike, a soma double cross, this frame has shorter wheelbase, shorter top tube and higher BB height. while i gain ground clearance i was a bit worried about its stability on trails. also, my frame came with rear brake studs welded off-center by a few millimeters. although it's within the adjustment of the brake pad, this particular frame is better off being a fixie than a singlespeed. 

it was claimed that the rear triangle will accommodate wide tires. the tires in the pic are hutchinson acrobats, labelled at 37c but more like 33c to 35c. anything wider than that will have to be way back in the dropout. the mfr claim isn't false, you just have to be careful. 

it's my first mustache setup and i have to say i was a bit underwhelmed. i wish the bends (where the brake levers sit) were wider, the end sections longer, spread wider and point down a bit more. i realized that what i really wanted was a dirt drop with shorter top section. i think these 52cm mustache bars are better for smaller hands.


----------



## Dustintendo (Dec 7, 2008)

makes me miss my uno. ironically enough it was stolen last april.


----------



## suprcivic (Apr 10, 2009)

looks nice. it reminded me that I need to come up with an in-line cable adjuster for my brakes.


----------



## weather (Feb 6, 2004)

suprcivic said:


> looks nice. it reminded me that I need to come up with an in-line cable adjuster for my brakes.


i used the one nashbar sells. 10 bucks a pair

it's still pretty hard to pry the brakes open, but this being a commuter the harder to get a wheel off the better.


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been riding an Uno for a year and a half.
Don't worry about the nitpicks, it is a great bike.
I ride mine on the trails daily. It's fast, handles great, and is smooth riding.
Compared to the Soma it is stiffer and more responsive, racier feeling.
I'm running 700x40 tires and the WTB dirt drop. You MUST try that bar.
Regular road bars are pitiful on the trails by comparison.


----------



## Dion (Dec 24, 2009)

GeoKrpan said:


> Regular road bars are pitiful on the trails by comparison.


I disagree. Easton makes a wonderful 46cm wide 130 drop road bar that sings cyclocross. I have them on my Pake, Fantom Cross Uno and Surly Pacer. Both my CX bikes are dedicated trail bikes. I use One-One Midge bars on my drop bar rigid 29er SS.

I have wide shoulders and found that the wide road drops work great.


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

Dion said:


> I disagree. Easton makes a wonderful 46cm wide 130 drop road bar that sings cyclocross. I have them on my Pake, Fantom Cross Uno and Surly Pacer. Both my CX bikes are dedicated trail bikes. I use One-One Midge bars on my drop bar rigid 29er SS.
> 
> I have wide shoulders and found that the wide road drops work great.


Try the WTB bar, you'll see where I'm coming from.
Your bars are only 2cm wider than the bar I was using before the WTB while the WTB is a whopping 16cm wider.


----------



## Dion (Dec 24, 2009)

I have OnOne Mary Bars on my 29er and had them on this bike before. They were cool, but these are fine, too. I don't find them "pitiful on the trails" on the trails at all


----------



## GeoKrpan (Feb 3, 2008)

Dion said:


> I have OnOne Mary Bars on my 29er and had them on this bike before. They were cool, but these are fine, too. I don't find them "pitiful on the trails" on the trails at all


I said, pitiful by comparison, and, having used both, they are.
Try 'em. Like a 29er, you'll never go back to what you used before.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

Dion said:


> I disagree. Easton makes a wonderful 46cm wide 130 drop road bar that sings cyclocross./QUOTE]
> 
> which Easton bar is that? the EA70?


----------



## Dion (Dec 24, 2009)

turbomatic73 said:


> Dion said:
> 
> 
> > I disagree. Easton makes a wonderful 46cm wide 130 drop road bar that sings cyclocross./QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

Dion said:


> I disagree. Easton makes a wonderful 46cm wide 130 drop road bar that sings cyclocross.


Where did you get them from?


----------



## Dion (Dec 24, 2009)

cs1 said:


> Where did you get them from?


http://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=33270


----------

